# Ewen`s casual lifting log



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Been a while since having one of these .

Not been lifting much this past 18 months not to any consistency atleast , will be posting up a few videos from the past few weeks/months and updating this as and when to try get the motivation back .

few pics aswell

me n @kristina at hertford comp (i finished 1st place)

pic`s from a film festival not related to any of my acting stuff with steve collins .

vids are a 200kg bench with slingshot

180 raw (i was drunk doing this)

260 x2 deads

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Feweatherburn%2Fvideos%2Fvb.677290202%2F10156059202985203%2F%3Ftype%3D3%26theater
https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Feweatherburn%2Fvideos%2Fvb.677290202%2F10155630205240203%2F%3Ftype%3D3%26theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156059202985203/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155630205240203/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155265387400203/?type=3&theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155261739775203/?type=3&theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155603812850203/?type=3&theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

f**k knows whats going on with video links :cursing:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back mate, good to see you lifting again.

I missed Kristina that day, I was probably hanging out in the off licence behind you in the pic!!


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be following you with interest good to see you back at it Ewen. ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back mate, good to see you lifting again.
> 
> I missed Kristina that day, I was probably hanging out in the off licence behind you in the pic!!


haha , nice lass and shes in great shape


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck with the lifting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Hows the back now?


has down days but in general its feeling pretty solid , benched 180 for 2 yesterday and feels a bit sore today but i put that down to dehyrdation



strength_gains said:


> I will be following you with interest good to see you back at it Ewen. ;-)


thank you


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good to see you back on here with a journal, mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Good luck with the lifting.


cheers buddy


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Crack on pal! I'll be looking forward to this!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup Ewen....good to see ya.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best Ewen :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

In ya big bastard!! :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FelonE said:


> In


cheers all .

had flu last week and everything aches still , had one session this week might be training later if i can get the energy .


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> cheers all .
> 
> had flu last week and everything aches still , had one session this week might be training later if i can get the energy .


Wizz mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Wizz mate


haha i would if it didnt make me feel shitty


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha i would if it didnt make me feel shitty


I wouldn't know mate I'm bad enough on eph!! :scared:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench delts triceps yesterday went something like this ..

bb bench warm ups

bar x 10 x2

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 10

140 x 10

160 x 8

140 x 8

100 x 16

60 x 30

60 x 40

incline db 5x5 30kg TUT

seated ohp 30 x10

facepulls light 4 x 15

v bar pressdowns half stack 6 x 10

today gonna do some back stuff and a quick run

got just under 4 weeks to prep for my gloved fight nov 7th


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Great Work Ewen, clearly your strength is coming back, and your putting nice amount of volume in too


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Do you ever isolate the triceps with CGBP off a block?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Do you ever isolate the triceps with CGBP off a block?


I tend to do pin pressing in the squat rack so yeah very similar set up , i do them regularly


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> I tend to do pin pressing in the squat rack so yeah very similar set up , i do them regularly


I haven't done them. Will give it a go.

Im amazed at much they improved my bench and overhead work. :thumb

Are you a boxer?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In

Good to see you back mate and thats strong benching mate not to sure on the drunk lifting though lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> I haven't done them. Will give it a go.
> 
> Im amazed at much they improved my bench and overhead work. :thumb
> 
> Are you a boxer?


i wouldnt call myself a boxer as im not as technical but i do box although im not fully fight fit at moment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> In
> 
> Good to see you back mate and thats strong benching mate not to sure on the drunk lifting though lol.


haha cheers buddy , if i hadnt got pissed then trained i wouldnt of bothered benching at all so bit of a hidden blessing lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha cheers buddy , if i hadnt got pissed then trained i wouldnt of bothered benching at all so bit of a hidden blessing lol


This the new style pre workout then mate?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> i wouldnt call myself a boxer as im not as technical but i do box although im not fully fight fit at moment


it's an amazing sport. You have the power behind you. You just need to learn how to use it


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha , nice lass and shes in great shape


Did you bury the baldy bishop though mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SickCurrent said:


> Did you bury the baldy bishop though mate?


no


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good to see you back


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Verno said:


> This the new style pre workout then mate?


Its been around a while mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> Its been around a while mate


Lol

nutter!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

even goes back to the early days of bodybuilding


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good to see u getting back in to things. how were the peptides working out for u mate?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Good to see you back on the iron @MRSTRONG like your charisma and no bs approach to bbing mate.

Your one of the best assets this board has...keep killin it mang and inspiring new and old iron bruddas/sistas alike

SickC approved


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> good to see u getting back in to things. how were the peptides working out for u mate?


only had 2 jabs of bpc 157 (1000mcg each jab) and 2 of tb500 (same dose as bpc) pain went however i was having massages too so a combo of the two worked wonders i think the massage probably helped the most - i will be jabbing the peps from today onwards possibly for 2 weeks just while ive got flu as to give the tendons a chance to fix up .

hope your well buddy



SickCurrent said:


> Good to see you back on the iron @MRSTRONG like your charisma and no bs approach to bbing mate.
> 
> Your one of the best assets this board has...keep killin it mang and inspiring new and old iron bruddas/sistas alike
> 
> SickC approved


cheers sick - get your ass over to my gym sometime :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm good Ty I'll keep an eye on here see how u getting on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench delts triceps yesterday

still full of flu feel like some cu**s buried me then dug me up and raped me .

bench upto 160 x10

140 x 10

100 x 20

60 x 20

side delts from 5kg x 15 up to 20kg x 15

rear delts 5x 15 @ 10kg

floor press 100kg 5 x5

felt weak as f**k and ache loads today

started a new diet approach try drop some fat in a bid to feel motivated to train again , prob last a week


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> bench delts triceps yesterday
> 
> still full of flu feel like some cu**s buried me then dug me up and raped me .
> 
> ...


What's the diet Ewen?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> still full of flu feel like some cu**s buried me then dug me up and raped me .


 :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> What's the diet Ewen?


low carbs mate , had 5 big meals already and still hungry :/


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> low carbs mate , had 5 big meals already and still hungry :/


Feel your pain mate. Been doing it the last 3 weeks myself :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Feel your pain mate. Been doing it the last 3 weeks myself :crying:


i doubt i`ll ever compete in strongman again so i have to shed some lard and change direction and this will be hard


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> i doubt i`ll ever compete in strongman again so i have to shed some lard and change direction and this will be hard


mate I'm doing exactly what you are. Never is compete but am going from that physique to err......a leaner one lol??

The weight loss is a Propper head fcuk mate!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> mate I'm doing exactly what you are. Never is compete but am going from that physique to err......a leaner one lol??
> 
> The weight loss is a Propper head fcuk mate!!


im doing a small cruise too so the weight loss will hit me hard but once my 10 weeks is up i`ll be blasting and increasing carbs so hopefully it will be worth it , ideally i`ll be no less than 16.5 stone , sadly ive hardly trained this past 18 months so i will look small , hoping for a rebound effect


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good benching bro,got strong on that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> good benching bro,got strong on that.


cheers buddy aiming for 250 end of 2016 raw


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> im doing a small cruise too so the weight loss will hit me hard but once my 10 weeks is up i`ll be blasting and increasing carbs so hopefully it will be worth it , ideally i`ll be no less than 16.5 stone , sadly ive hardly trained this past 18 months so i will look small , hoping for a rebound effect


Haha Snap!!

cruising at mo. Will be blasting as soon as I stop resisting ordering my next lot lol!

How heavy are you now mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Haha Snap!!
> 
> cruising at mo. Will be blasting as soon as I stop resisting ordering my next lot lol!
> 
> How heavy are you now mate?


18 stone at min , ive given up on dieting im just gonna eat better and drop BF over time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlifts yesterday upto a few sets of 220 nothing heavy rep work as going down weights topped off with RDL

bench today up to 160 x10 with loads of reps on lighter weights about 100 total reps on burnout


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> cheers buddy aiming for 250 end of 2016 raw


thats strong beching mate and 250 is currently the UK record


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> thats strong beching mate and 250 is currently the UK record


yeah gonna be tough getting 250 but the way its shooting up im hoping i`ll be on target , ive got a guy here that benches 255 so sharing tips with him is bringing all lifts up fast


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

*Krzysztof Radzikowski 280KG BENCH*






@*Stephen9069 HIS BEST IS 320 LOL*


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats insane his grip is so wide aswell

Im sure with full year of training and touch wood stay injury free you might even pass it

Would love to be able to bench again but at the minute its strictly dumbells for the time being.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats insane his grip is so wide aswell
> 
> Im sure with full year of training and touch wood stay injury free you might even pass it
> 
> Would love to be able to bench again but at the minute its strictly dumbells for the time being.


i keep getting a niggle inbetween bicep/tricep but goes after a weeks rest apart from that i should be fine , hitting more BOR now so should hit a nice bench in a year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monday

squats only upto 220 for a few sets then burnout sets at 100kg for around 100 reps , started off 30x10kg then dropped to 15`s

few pump sets of bb ohp 60kg sets of 10-15

GHR 5 x 10 ish

tuesday

chest delt triceps

bench up to 180 x 2

back off sets 160kg x 4 140kg x 8 100kg x 20 60kg x 50

incline bench TUT 60kg 3 x 10

bb ohp 60kg 40 reps over 4 sets

side and rear raises on cable super setted

under and over press downs 5x15 on cables

weds off

thursday is deadlift day and im looking forward to pulling which is not like me


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats a ton of volume on your back off sets why so much ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats a ton of volume on your back off sets why so much ?


im loosely following GVT principle so when i go for my peaking routine the volume drops off and weight will fly up , delroy mcqueen follows this style and tbh strength is going up nicely so it holds merit .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're shifting some impressive numbers mate. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You're shifting some impressive numbers mate. Fantastic stuff.


thanks mate , feeling good about training again everything seems to be clicking into place finally , your trainings looking solid i just hope everything starts getting on track for you asap .


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> monday
> 
> squats only upto 220 for a few sets then burnout sets at 100kg for around 100 reps , started off 30x10kg then dropped to 15`s
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlifts today and had a trt shot as i have a fight a week on sat so dont wanna be going in the ring with less test than a baby lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Head guards or just gloves? Or BK?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Head guards or just gloves? Or BK?


just gloves


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> just gloves


Cool. Should be fun


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Cool. Should be fun


yeah looking forward to it


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah looking forward to it


Are you boxing/cv/sparring training on a regular basis?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Are you boxing/cv/sparring training on a regular basis?


i was up until i came down with flu had it 4 weeks and cardio is suffering badly , the guy im fighting is cv fit but not very powerful so polar in contrast lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> i was up until i came down with flu had it 4 weeks and cardio is suffering badly , the guy im fighting is cv fit but not very powerful so polar in contrast lol


Better make sure you catch him with a few hard shots then lol and dominate the ring. Let him do all the running around.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Better make sure you catch him with a few hard shots then lol and dominate the ring. Let him do all the running around.


yeah fingers crossed , being ill sapped my cv i`ll be bollocksed after 30 secs lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah fingers crossed , being ill sapped my cv i`ll be bollocksed after 30 secs lol


Hold and go for haymakers then lol Good luck!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

180 front for 1

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156298073070203/?type=3&theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

60kg lunge x20mtrs

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156298156765203/?type=3&theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

180kg back squats x6 , lost it and leaned too far forward on 6th to carry on but wanted 10 .

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10156301043785203/?type=3&theater


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did some other lifting s**t couldnt be ****ed to log or film it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Blimey Mr W I didn't realise you were still around on here ! 

Great to see you getting back in to the groove


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Blimey Mr W I didn't realise you were still around on here !
> 
> Great to see you getting back in to the groove


 thanks buddy , only pop my head in now and then - sites full of prats nowadays lol

hope your well mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squat from today ..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156319350125203


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@DLTBB Have a perv buddy


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice to see you back Ewen, some good lifting going on in here, Top work bro!!

Happy New Year hope your well!

Matt


----------

